# First Remote Control



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe old. New to me.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

New to me too!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's most effective when used between Nephi and the point of the mountain. :lol:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

:rotfl:  :twisted:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

FishyG, if you are tellin' me that you play guitar AND ice fish too, then about all I can say is that my "ON" light is illuminated.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't seen that one before either :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

